

No Boys Allowed: Google Offers $100 to Every H.S. Girl Who Studies JavaScript - theodpHN
http://slashdot.org/submission/3340929/no-boys-allowed-google-offers-100-to-every-hs-girl-coder

======
o0-0o
Exclusion is passé. Offering this to everyone would be better. Incentives
should always aim to be a net positive.

